# French Musical Theatre 1918 to 1944



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Thought i'd share a link to this site for those who are interested in French operetta/musical theatre. :tiphat:

http://comedie-musicale.jgana.fr/index.htm


----------

